# Sendmail erkennt meine 2te Domain net



## BdMdesigN (21. April 2004)

Hab da ein tipisches Sendmail problem:

Habe 2 Domains auf einen Host und kann an die 2te Domain keine mails senden da angeblich keine benutzer existieren.
Hab aber die Benutzer angelegt und Aliase gesetzt nützt aber nichts.

Grummel


----------



## BdMdesigN (26. April 2004)

Hat sich erledigt war ein Konfig fehler meinerseits ;-)


----------

